# Opening an Expat Savings account



## callegarim (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone here have an account specifically for expats?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

callegarim said:


> Anyone here have an account specifically for expats?



Well I know SOL Bank have a sterling and € account and have a savings account, and are specifically geared up for ex pats. Savings rates over here are pretty dire .... in the UK they are better but then you are stuffed by the current r/ex


----------



## kronos (Apr 11, 2008)

There are some UK, US, and non-European banks in Spain, like Barclay's, ING Direct, and CitiBank. I'm not sure if they have special accounts for expats, but maybe they have better rates? Anybody know? 

kronos


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm with Sol bank and the sterling savings account is pretty good in my opinion, certainly better than the UK. In retrospect, with the exchange rate getting worse by the minute, I wish I'd turned my money into euros!!

So far though, I think Sol bank are great and finance aside, I would reccomend them - polite, helpful, english speaking and friendly


Jo


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

jojo said:


> I'm with Sol bank and the sterling savings account is pretty good in my opinion, certainly better than the UK. In retrospect, with the exchange rate getting worse by the minute, I wish I'd turned my money into euros!!
> 
> So far though, I think Sol bank are great and finance aside, I would reccomend them - polite, helpful, english speaking and friendly
> 
> ...


I second that i use SOL bank and likewise been helpful all the way so far ,,Have funds in hi interest UK account which i just send lumps over when needed , which is in about a month .

so pretty gutted at the exchange rate also ,wish i had changed more when it was sensible 

If only we had crystal balls right hmmmmmm well not literaly as that would be both uncomfortable and noisy of course


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> If only we had crystal balls right hmmmmmm well not literaly as that would be both uncomfortable and noisy of course


We'd make a fortune as a freak sideshow tho LOL!

Jo


----------

